# Is the DSTWO Plus being sold yet?



## TheCasketMan (Oct 26, 2015)

And if so, what is a good legit US based website to buy it from.


----------



## MiGGamesV1 (Oct 27, 2015)

I believe this is now available, I personally do not know where will have in US. But keep in mind that most of the websites that sell Flash cards will set up website within a specific country to advertise resell there, majority of these sites are actually based overseas (nothing wrong with that, just delivery times etc can be a pain) modchipsdirect claims to be US shipment, but as I have never used them I can't say you MUST get it from there. I suggest doing some digging, check out resellers from GW Sky3DS websites and hopefuly you come across one


----------



## NM007 (Nov 19, 2015)

I ordered from 3DSGameworld.com last week, 
which supply *GBAtemp 2015 Halloween competition*
http://gbatemp.net/threads/halloween-competition-results.402012/

But they will  my order today or tomorrow, because in they email, the dstwo plus sold out and shortage,
new stocks just arrived their USA warehouse,
i think it is the trust store to purchase from.


----------



## hundshamer (Nov 19, 2015)

My friend got one from there, and the one I won in the competition is supposed to arrive on Friday according to tracking. Mine was shipped after their second shipment arrived.


----------



## NM007 (Nov 19, 2015)

you won a DSTwo Plus in the *Halloween competition ? 
*
I get into GBATemp to late  

You are very luck !

*i got it, you are the  winner #3   

And winner #3 is @hundshamer  with a Sackboy lantern!*


----------



## zfreeman (Nov 19, 2015)

PeachDS.com uses Paypal and Google Checkout. It arrived in less than a week for me. Technically I bought the 'regular' DStwo, but then upgraded it to the 'plus' version. Same thing, different price and sticker.


----------



## scottsan (Nov 21, 2015)

PeachDS.com has them in stock now.  They are very fast.


----------



## melliu30 (Dec 9, 2015)

Another thumbs up for PeachDS.com, my brother got his DSTwo+ and pretty happy with it.


----------

